# Sexing video tutorial



## z32upgrader (May 23, 2016)

I made this video a while back to hopefully help people properly sex their spiders. Maybe it'll help the new keepers out there. Let me know what you think!

Reactions: Like 11 | Informative 14 | Helpful 5 | Award 9


----------



## Trenor (May 23, 2016)

Nice video with lot of great information. Thanks.


----------



## viper69 (May 23, 2016)

z32upgrader said:


> I made this video a while back to hopefully help people properly sex their spiders. Maybe it'll help the new keepers out there. Let me know what you think!



This was an excellent video. I am glad you showed fused organs because many people see non-fused, and it's easy to tell the gender. However with females that have fused organs it's not always easy to tell for some people at times.

Nice video for a phone accessory!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## louise f (May 24, 2016)

Great vid, thanks for sharing


----------



## Jerry (May 24, 2016)

Awesome video have a way better understanding of how to sex a T from a molt thank you very much for sharing


----------



## z32upgrader (May 24, 2016)

viper69 said:


> This was an excellent video. I am glad you showed fused organs because many people see non-fused, and it's easy to tell the gender. However with females that have fused organs it's not always easy to tell for some people at times.
> 
> Nice video for a phone accessory!


Thanks viper.  The iPod touch I use does pretty good video by itself and through this $5 microscope.



Jerry said:


> Awesome video have a way better understanding of how to sex a T from a molt thank you very much for sharing


You're welcomed Jerry!
I'm happy it's helping someone and all that effort wasn't in vain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (May 24, 2016)

z32upgrader said:


> Thanks viper.  The iPod touch I use does pretty good video by itself and through this $5 microscope.
> 
> 
> You're welcomed Jerry!
> I'm happy it's helping someone and all that effort wasn't in vain.


That was miles from being in vain. It was very informative. I think it should be stickied.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## z32upgrader (May 26, 2016)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> That was miles from being in vain. It was very informative. I think it should be stickied.


Why thank you Tim!  That says a lot to suggest it be stickied.


----------



## Red Eunice (May 26, 2016)

Outstanding video, clear and concise, a "must see" for the new keeper to view.
 Massive "Hulk size" thumbs up!!! 
 Agree w/h @Tim Benzedrine should be made a stickie.


----------



## viper69 (May 26, 2016)

@AphonopelmaTX   Can you STICKY this post; the video is pretty good?


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (May 26, 2016)

This is a very good video.  Clear narration, nice overview of the male and female reproductive organs, clear microscope images, and the line drawing of how the female reproductive organs work together was a nice touch!  I like how the whole process was shown from hydrating the molt then how to prep it for examination.

This has been made a sticky thread! Nice work @z32upgrader!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## z32upgrader (May 26, 2016)

AphonopelmaTX said:


> This is a very good video.  Clear narration, nice overview of the male and female reproductive organs, clear microscope images, and the line drawing of how the female reproductive organs work together was a nice touch!  I like how the whole process was shown from hydrating the molt then how to prep it for examination.
> 
> This has been made a sticky thread! Nice work @z32upgrader!


I'm honored @AphonopelmaTX!  Thanks a lot!

Reactions: Award 2


----------



## Haksilence (May 27, 2016)

excelent video! much more informational than the outdated "for dummies" guide. 
full stars

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ratmosphere (Jun 3, 2016)

Very helpful video!


----------



## mconnachan (May 17, 2017)

Extremely informative post, I'm now confident I'll be able to sex my tarantulas myself, thanks to the video.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JBarbaresi (Apr 25, 2018)

This was a great video. Thanks for making it.


----------



## Tony Romano (May 7, 2018)

z32upgrader said:


> I made this video a while back to hopefully help people properly sex their spiders. Maybe it'll help the new keepers out there. Let me know what you think!


Terrific Vid, still learning about these guys.  Great resource.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

